# Samsung S5690 Galaxy Xcover



## Michael S. (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm a user of the Samsung Rugby, Samsung's first rugged phone. I am abusive on phones and use their apps mostly at lunch to look up news articles -- so I want a better web browser -- and a bigger screen would be better. I've been loking at Samsung's S5690 Galaxy Xcover as the best option for me. 
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s5690_xcover-review-641.php

Is there any news on a release date for the United States? :up:
What do you think of the reviews?


----------

